# 'Primitive Pig Tails'...Part Two.



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Almost ashamed to post up pix of the second dozen flippers with all the beautiful work you guys are grinding out...but they are a heck of a lot of fun to make..and that first dozen 'vanished' like magic...:smile: May be on to something here..lol

OK...time to go take another 'Acetone Bath'... If'n I pass away suddenly, you can pretty much bet it was from acetone poisoning...hwell:

Fire up them lathes, Boys... Time's a wastin'.....


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Lookin good Tortuga! You said acetone bath just curious, why the bath?
Hey are those the conchos you ordered on line?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

liftologist said:


> Lookin good Tortuga! You said acetone bath just curious, why the bath?
> Hey are those the conchos you ordered on line?


Just joking on the 'bath' part, Lift...but I do go thru a lot of it drenching paper towels with it and trying to get the CA off my hands after a 'session'..LOL Scrub down with a good detergent soap then to get the acetone off ME...

Yep..those are the conchos from www.conchos.com that I posted earlier. Just countersink a small hole in antler to accomodate the 'nub' on the back..fill it with CA and spread some around the face of antler..and , VOILA !!!.. instant deco...LOL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work Tortuga!! stayin busier than me I only knocked out one earlier last week, i will try to share some photos if they came out because it left faster than the time it took me to make it!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW Jim! Those look GREAT!

I bet it's fun doing something other than pens for a while huh?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice Jim, how you making the flipper parts?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> WOW Jim! Those look GREAT!
> 
> I bet it's fun doing something other than pens for a while huh?


Ya got that right, Trod.. Still luv fooling with the pens..but production has fallen off a bit.. May have something to do with the 'depression' they tell me we are all going thru....:smile:

If'n you get out in 'silk stocking row'..lemme know..A 'primitive' has yore name on it...



Profish00 said:


> Nice Jim, how you making the flipper parts?


Man !!! That's the 'tough' part, Pro.. I gotta settle down in my easy chair, hit a couple of keys to get me to Woodcrafters site..poke a couple of more keys..and ..VOILA !!! ..they appear at my door in a couple of days.  
You oughta know by now that I am too lazy and too old to try and bend and sharpen them things myself...but I do envy you guys that can.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

hahaha, they look great.... Thanks


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Jim, there ain't nothing that comes out of your shop that any man in his right mind can't appreciate ! Those flippers are no exception ! Outstanding stuff, just outstanding!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....you have been busy!! Those are really sharp looking. I bet the garage had a 'funny' smell after all of that antler being cut, drilled and sanded! Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Ya got that right, Trod.. Still luv fooling with the pens..but production has fallen off a bit.. May have something to do with the 'depression' they tell me we are all going thru....:smile:
> 
> If'n you get out in 'silk stocking row'..lemme know..A 'primitive' has yore name on it...


I want to come over and let you show me how to make one


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I want to come over and let you show me how to make one


You're welcome anytime, amigo.. Better put it off a week though. Used up the last steel today and prolly won't get more for about a week..AND the antler pile is down to nubs..but I got somebody taking care of that for me as well..If ya just want a 'hook' come on by.. I'll tell Hiedi to be good.:smile:

Gotta warn ya..making them is pretty messy (at least to you.lol)..but you can always crank up your shop/surgical suite again and get after it...

Later...jd.


----------

